# I think i have an infestation...



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

...of baby goats!!! LOL!









Watch out! They think fingers are tasty!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was like...oh no...lice? Mites? Rats?
I was pleasantly surprised. 
They are adorable! Love Nigerians and Lamanchas! Is that a standard Lamancha or a mini?
I just noticed your signature. Guess it's a standard!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!! I'm happy to be infested with goats... Lice, mites, rats or anything else along those lines I have a problem with! LOL!!

Thanks! 
She is a standard  she's my first one and I LOVE her!! We will breed PB ADGA LaManchas 

Hehe!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hummm...looks like you need a dose of cuddles to help that infestation lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe!!! :laugh:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't scare me like that. lol. I love the pictures you sent me and they have grown so big already. They will be all grown up on me. lol..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good one, I'm sure most of us saw the title and thought "no, no problems it's been a rough year for some". They are adorable, I love sitting out with the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

No extermination necessary I see


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't wait to have an infestation like that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! Sorry Frosty! 

Frosty is one of my 'exterminators' LOL! She bought two of the doelings, our two others are sold and the three boys are leaving soon  All that will be left is my Munchie, Promise... (She isn't going ANYWHERE!!! LOL!)


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I want an infestation....of baby goats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw and all their colors match!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You actually freaked me out when I saw your thread !
Have you ever seen that show on one of those nature shows ?
Scary stuff , lolol
I love the pictures So adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!! Sorry! 

Never seen it.. Not sure I want to lol!!

Thanks every one


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you had us all going  I actually like that kind of infestation and on a side note I have a little bit of that going around right now too! Let's not let that get out though :laugh::laugh::laugh: I still have 11 kids here for now. Maybe you could send Frosty over to help 

Hope you can keep all of your fingers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL DDFN!

I'm a certified exterminator too  I think I need to come down your way to take care of those big eared ones! 

LOL!!! I'll try :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL DDFN!
> 
> I'm a certified exterminator too  I think I need to come down your way to take care of those big eared ones!
> 
> LOL!!! I'll try :laugh:


Come on down! Some days I swear I am beginning to feel like a car salesman. I have a couple coming in from NC Tuesday and a family coming up from GA Saturday and just met a couple from KY last week and one more from CT to schedule. I still have 5 kids on their moms available too! Humm I have a doeling that may blend well with your little ones too!

Your kids are soo cute! I wish I could have some little ones too but I know the hubby would not like having to get a little buck too when we now have 4 bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like your doing good selling them though! 
I would love a Nubian doe one day  maybe breed some Nubian/LaMancha kids  but not anytime soon that's for sure 

There is always driveway breeding  hehe!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are two of her infestation that will be coming to live with me. I can hardly wait.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy your so excited about them Frosty!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable Frosty , congrats


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! Sounds like your doing good selling them though!
> I would love a Nubian doe one day  maybe breed some Nubian/LaMancha kids  but not anytime soon that's for sure
> 
> There is always driveway breeding  hehe!


No worries we will be around! 

Hay those can be called date nights !!!! Sounds better then driveway breedings 

Oh and those little ones Frosty is getting are sooo cute!!! I want! Must have will power. . .wait must go to bed it's late. . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good! Cause I love your girls! Hehe! Maybe when i move out and get married my hubby will let me have lotsa goats and I will get a Nubian or two 

HAHA!! Love it! :laugh: 

ROFL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good! Cause I love your girls! Hehe! Maybe when i move out and get married my hubby will let me have lotsa goats and I will get a Nubian or two
> 
> HAHA!! Love it! :laugh:
> 
> ROFL!! :slapfloor:


Humm wait a second. . . I thought you were just a young whippersnapper? Is there something I don't know here? :shades:

Well my hubby has been good to me and lets me have lots of goats too! So I hope you can too one day. When that happens give me a call and I am sure we will have some nice girls available by then!

I actually have a smaller doeling available right now but I think she will actually stay small so she is going without papers unless she decides to grow up! 

I love your cute little ones! Can't wait to see more pictures of these little boogers! Frosty is gonna have to keep us updated too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! Yah, I'm only 18. That's why I said it won't be any time soon lol! My parents would NOT be happy if I asked to add another breed! LOL! I don't even have a boy friend  so no worries  heheh! 

Sound good to me! Hehe! 

Aww! Love the tiny little things! I know you don't want yours small though! LOL!

Thanks!  
I have a few new pictures from the other night 

I'm under the pile O' kids :laugh: they had fun heheh!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of the Pepsi commercial from long ago , lololol
Very cute , I want that LaMancha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know what one that is sorry lol!

Hehe!! Sorry! But she is my baby!!  an my two big babies are a little jealous! Heheh! "What?! Someone else gets pet and snuggle time too?!? How could she!?! *disgusted snorts*"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL , that commercial was made before you were born , lolol
I didn't think about that , lolol
Thanks Skyla , for making me feel oldER , lol

I just love that little Manchie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh LOL! That would be why! :laugh:

HAHA!! Sorry Laura! You gonna whap me upside the head with your sock now??? :worried: 

I do to! She is so awesome! But she thinks she can jump on my back anytime I bend down... that has to stop soon! LOL! I don't want her doing that much longer! She'll break my back! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You wait till i see you missy , you'll find out then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!!! I would laugh SO hard if you bring a sock with you! I can see it now! You hop out of your car swinging a sock around! :ROFL: You and me would then burst out laughing our butts off and my parents and your hubby would be like "What is wrong with you two?!" HAHAHA!!! Then you would whack me with your sock!  ROFL!! 
Maybe I'll bring one too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can just see it now , lol Ok , maybe a little different ....
I dont "hop" out of anything anymore , more like crawl , limp , and walk pretty funny till I straighten out 
I could be swinging a sock , I bet I draw quicker then you do !
Then the sock warfare breaks out , its touch and go for both of us ....
Then the cops come , they shout over the bull horn , "step away from the socks ladies , put down the socks " then Bob explains he is a retired cop , the other cops reluctantly put their guns away....
Bob explains to them that he knew I was going to go sooner or later , he just thought it would be later , and he lets them take me away.
They let you off because you ran over to our truck and grabbed your manchie baby . The cops not knowing what the heck this strange animal is , let you go because they dont want to deal with it.
Ive been out cleaning the pens all day , Im beyond tired , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA!! Oh I like yours!! Quite entertaining! Well not the part where they take you away! that wouldn't be cool! But you had me laughing the whole time I was reading it!! LOL!! 
Way Too Funny! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

No but you really have to bring a sock! LOL! That would just be awesome! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I will ! Remember all the times you and Riley would harass me about buying a goat or something like that ? 
Well , ha ha ha , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!!!

Oh boy! Haha!! Yah, I remember hehe!! :angel2: But now I'm a little scared :help:


----------

